# diffuser and exhaust tip



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

ok so the muffler output now faces down... do i cut it and put a stainless tip on?


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

DUAL MUFFLER TIP + EXHAUST DUAL CENTER MUFFLER For HOLDEN CHEVY CRUZE 1.6 1.8 | eBay


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

That's really expensive for just a tip. I strait pipes my resonator and put on a new magnaflow muffler and piping along with a tip for not much more than that. Shop around locally and see what you can find


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well to be fair it's not just a tip. It's the piping (y section for dual pipes) post muffler and two dual tips. Plus its stainless steel. So not an awful price. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok that's not as bad no


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

so would it look ok? and would there be a sound difference?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

It looks like it removes the muffler so it will increase the sound a bit.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

no it hooks in the muffler?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah like I said "post muffler y pipe and tips".

Pipe gets welded to stock muffler then splits into two pipes to the dual tips

Shouldn't be any noticeable sound increase since stock muffler isn't replaced.
Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

doug thorley axle back any good? and sound difference?


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

it's good but its only an axle back that you need to cut the rear pipe, im doing the zzp midpipe and doug thorley axle back. I've used there headers before with good results. The exhaust is factory style with a turn down and if you run a youtube seach you can see an in cabin vid to hear it.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

So would that muffler setup from page 1 look cool???? With a diffuser


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

It would yes


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Little sound difference at least?


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Should I add the diffuser to.?


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

I'm not sure, if I should just put that dual, it might look good?


----------

